# complete ink washout



## BS PRINTING (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on the site. I have read a lot of post on here and it has help me over the past three years with my graphic business. I Ran into a new problem. A customer came to me about printing on some shirts that where all ready printed on, that he had to buy from the company he works for because of logo and copyright infringements. It seemed they where screened but i'm not sure, they my have been printed with a DTG printer. He called and said after two washes the ink has completely washed out. I know not getting the shirt and ink to 320 deg. will cause this but i have never seen or have had shirts where the ink was completely gone. My question is, if these shirts where pretreated for DTG printing or any other printing, could it cause plastisol ink to not cure to the shirt and to wash out? Thanks for any help.


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

Some times ink wash out it not pro of detergent. use good quality ink it's not was out saw video or Google ink printing not gone.


----------

